# Now! Here! Vote for Mayor - The Run Off



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

*This is it - it's the r-u-n-n-o-f-t*.

Vote for your choice of Mayor of the Pipe Forum.

Plurality winner. End of story.

The tamper goes to the engraver this week.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

I only voted for Moo because I couldn't vote for myself and Baylock would be far too much the gent and not corruptible enough. Off course Mr.Moo will have a poll slide within a matter of a weeks of taking office...thereafter I shall rule, eh hem...I mean represent...unchallenged for quite some time. All in the name of community service second to none. The comeback campaign starts here. Vote for Dub...a man who knows what YOU want and how to get it.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

DubintheDam said:


> ...Off course Mr.Moo will have a poll slide within a matter of a weeks of taking office...thereafter I shall rule, eh hem...I mean represent...unchallenged for quite some time.


Hah! I have already promised JohnnyFlake that he will be the power behind the throne if I am elected. You would have to be the power behind the power behind the throne.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> Hah! I have already promised JohnnyFlake that he will be the power behind the throne if I am elected. You would have to be the power behind the power behind the throne.


The deal is when you send me the NIB Dunhill you promised, you'll get my vote. Even pipe whores have their standards.:tease:


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

dmkerr said:


> The deal is when you send me the NIB Dunhill you promised, you'll get my vote. Even pipe whores have their standards.:tease:


Trust me. Trust me.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> Hah! I have already promised JohnnyFlake that he will be the power behind the throne if I am elected. You would have to be the power behind the power behind the throne.


Already getting a case of Moogalomania I see


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Mad Hatter said:


> Already getting...


Already have. :madgrin:


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

Whoever wins, I suggest we all celebrate with a good latakia blast.

:attention:


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Can't help it, had to go Moo(daughter can pronounce his name. Blaylock, not yet and I don't want her saying anything with "Dam" in it yet. Also has a thing for blinky-cows) . It's like real politics. Soooo many solid, qualified candidates to choose from....:rotfl:


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

dogsplayinpoker said:


> Can't help it, had to go Moo(daughter can pronounce his name. Blaylock, not yet and I don't want her saying anything with "Dam" in it yet. Also has a thing for blinky-cows) . It's like real politics. Soooo many solid, qualified candidates to choose from....:rotfl:


Those all sound like good reasons, and thats the type of thinking that will put the right man in office.

Im still undecided, Im hoping for a corrupt election where votes are bought sold and traded. We dont have anyone from Chicago on the ballot do we???


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Vote, vote, vote - c'mon - everybody vote.

Although blaylock and dubinthedam are certainly qualified for the elevated responsibilities of Mayor of the Pipe Forum, I can only speak for the Mister Moo candidacy. The dangerous conflict-of-interest problems that arise from having a mod-Mayor have been openly discussed and it's too bad that blaylock is living under this dark, threatening cloud. It will probably ruin his candidacy, no fault of his own, and cause a lot of unjustifed disharmony within the community. I wish we could find a way to stop the rumors and fear mongering. And speaking of fear mongering, all the baseless dubinthedam innuendo about having a YouTube star as Mayor simply so he can manipulate the forum membership to raise his video view-count is unseemly. There are probably a few things in dubs video past he'd rather forget and, if there are, I hope they don't come out until after the election. Fortunately the liberal laws in The Netherlands will probably work in his favor for a few more weeks.

I look forward to six-months of milk and honey fostered by an enlightened regime with your interests secondary to my own.


----------



## BrSpiritus (Apr 9, 2009)

I have to ask a noob question here, but what exactly does the mayor of the forum do?


----------



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

BrSpiritus said:


> I have to ask a noob question here, but what exactly does the mayor of the forum do?


Good question. There's never been a mayor before so I don't think anyone knows for sure. The way the first mayor governs will probably set the precedent for future administrations. I think the role is largely ceremonial and tongue-in-cheek - at least until our new mayor declares war on the cigar forum and implements a heavy tax to pay for it.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

BrSpiritus said:


> I have to ask a noob question here, but what exactly does the mayor of the forum do?


Absolutely nothing. And who better to do nothing than Mr Moo?

Actually, he's promised us all brand new Dunhills if we vote for him. Oh, wait... what's that I see? Could it be? Is is! Take a look!

:flypig:


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh boy....I'm surprised it's gotten so close....looks like there's been a last minute turnaround. Perhaps it's time I make a campaign video...you know the sort....the stuff they didn't tell you about Mr.Moo....and the stuff YOU need to know. Emmhhh...ponder, ponder.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

DubintheDam said:


> Oh boy....I'm surprised it's gotten so close....looks like there's been a last minute turnaround. Perhaps it's time I make a campaign video...you know the sort....the stuff they didn't tell you about Mr.Moo....and the stuff YOU need to know. Emmhhh...ponder, ponder.


A smear campaign??? I don't know... sometimes they backfire. It's dicey.

On the other hand, it could be funny! Bring it on!


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

smear campaign, with a little mud slinging.... I think we've got a real election going on.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)




----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow! This looks like the 1968 presidential election. I guess Blaylock is playing the part of George Wallace. :rotfl: Mr Moo is definitely Nixon with his "trust me - I'm not a crook" platform.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

dmkerr said:


> Wow! This looks like the 1968 presidential election. * I guess Blaylock is playing the part of George Wallace. * :rotfl: Mr Moo is definitely Nixon with his "trust me - I'm not a crook" platform.


Ha-ha...Perhaps the popularity of George Bush at the end of his term.

Oh well, here's what I have to say to you all:










BTW. I didn't vote for me either!!! 
:biglaugh:
..........:biglaugh:
....................:biglaugh:


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Only one word to say Blaylock...COALITION.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I voted for Moo because he paid for my dinner the last time we were together. He's not above bribes apparently!!


----------



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow great video, if I hadn't already voted, it would have won my vote.

Moo's only hope now might be to hire a trained video analyst to determine there was something other than tobacco in Dub's pipe. Soap bubbles maybe?


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

MisterMoo has promised new Dunhills. I have it on good authority that there will be no new dunhills but instead used Duncan Hills. 

BAIT AND SWITCH!! BAIT AND SWITCH!!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Lets keep it simple. I let me mokapot and my friends at AC/DC do my talking for me.






Free coffee and a new Dunhill* for everyone if I'm elected! Woo hoo!

:wave: *subject to availability


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Dub,

Great video! Who did you borrow the suit from? Reminded me of a Monty Python skit. I think of all the people who will watch this video not knowing any of the players and what they will be thinking watching this.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

bigkev77 said:


> MisterMoo has promised new Dunhills. I have it on good authority that there will be no new dunhills but instead used Duncan Hills.


If the Duncanhills pipe doesn't interest you I have some genuine Rolox Prusadential wristwatches - the REAL thing.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Mister Moo said:


> Lets keep it simple. I let me mokapot and my friends at AC/DC do my talking for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope that Spielberg, Carpenter, Scorsese, Lucas et. al., don't inadvertently stumble into that masterpiece of cinema.

ainkiller:

Cause they might hurt themselves laughing like I did!!!

=====================================================

I know not if it was the video, the suit or the combination, but Moo may have to deep into his old lingerie collection as he is having his colonial fanny spanked by a _real_ gentleman!

dub Dub DUb DUB DUB *DUB*

_I wanna change my vote ...._

See signature ....


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

I've been upstaged by a coffee pot and isn't even wearing a suit!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

DubintheDam said:


> I've been upstaged by a coffee pot and isn't even wearing a suit!


Hardly upstaged at the last exit poll. Looks like Dub's putting the smack down!


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

My vote was just bought by a new Rolex Prusadential. I hope it is better quality than my Molex Residential.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

bigkev77 said:


> My vote was just bought by a new Rolex Prusadential. I hope it is better quality than my Molex Residential.


All I got was a "Bovinator" button!! WTH Moo!!?


----------



## Milverton (Apr 14, 2009)

That Dub fellow seems to be a straight talking honest sort of chap i think i'll vote for him..


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Milverton said:


> That Dub fellow seems to be a straight talking honest sort of chap i think i'll vote for him..


Super cool Tim...you joined the forum...wow...I'm gobsmacked...speechless....stay a while hope you enjoy some of the posts...all good guys here...except for Mr. Moo of course.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks like The Dubster is running away with it now. Oh well... I guess quality wins over over empty promises... nothing new there.  

Duncan Hines pipes instead of Dunhills... well, at least the name is close and if they don't smoke very well, maybe they'll perform ok in an Easy Bake Oven.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Mad Hatter said:


> Hardly upstaged at the last exit poll. Looks like Dub's putting the smack down!


No chit. I should've seized power after the first voting thread. Looks like dub is fooling all of the people some of the time, whereas, I only fool some of the people all of the time. His strategy was unexpected. This surprise reeks of Karl Rove.... I didn't know he was working for Euros these days. Things are tough all over.


----------



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

Look at that swing in votes. Control the media, control the world.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

bigkev77 said:


> My vote was just bought by a new Rolex Prusadential.


That was Rolox. Made by the Molex people.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> No chit. I should've seized power after the first voting thread. Looks like dub is fooling all of the people some of the time, whereas, I only fool some of the people all of the time. His strategy was unexpected. This surprise reeks of Karl Rove.... I didn't know he was working for Euros these days. Things are tough all over.


LOL!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Milverton said:


> That Dub fellow seems to be a straight talking honest sort of chap i think i'll vote for him..


Welcome to the Pipe Forum. I am so stinking happy to have you join us I can hardly find words.

Oh, wait!

Here are some - "No free Dunhill for you, sailor." :wave:


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Glad to see you taking this in good spirit Dan...or is it just you trying to show a sensitive, humanistic side...you know what they say...."it ain't over till the fat Irishman sings"


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Wow! This single election could serve as the future model, or example, for both "tanking" and "choking" all in one! 


Well, Moo, at the least you will have this utter, total catastrophic failure, and your fine modeling career, to look fondly back upon.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

DubintheDam said:


> Glad to see you taking this in good spirit Dan...or is it just you trying to show a sensitive, humanistic side...you know what they say...."it ain't over till the fat Irishman sings"


Thanks for that kind pat on the back, old chum. Yes, yes - all in good spirit, you. Not like me to brood and skulk and plan bad stuff over something like this, is it? IS IT?!


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Have a coffee it'll make you feel better.


----------



## tgmad1983 (Apr 14, 2009)

I voted for Dubinthedam. Great vids on youtube and of course a fellow Irishman!!!


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

This thread is just to funny...great sport guys.


----------



## BrSpiritus (Apr 9, 2009)

DubintheDam said:


> Oh boy....I'm surprised it's gotten so close....looks like there's been a last minute turnaround. Perhaps it's time I make a campaign video...you know the sort....the stuff they didn't tell you about Mr.Moo....and the stuff YOU need to know. Emmhhh...ponder, ponder.


No offense to Mr Moo but I voted for ya Dublin, love your youtube videos and there's just something special about being taught the intricasies of pipe smoking by someone with a soft Irish brogue.

BrSpiritus


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Is there a Mister Moo around here? I want to verify his order... 200 tanks, 1000 rocket launchers, 5000 Uzis, 62 tons of C-4 and 100 50 ft rolls of piano wire. It says something about a military coup, whatever that means. Can you please verify so I can ship? Thanks.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Dzrtrat said:


> This thread is just to funny...great sport guys.


 Too funny? Great sport? Oh yeah, right. I mean, I am sitting here taking a public asswhipping in my own thread which is just hysterical. I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO glad you're enjoying yourself.

:spank: You like that?

Sickko.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Now Mooooooooo baby ..... it isn't like you are in the running to be the next Messiah; Barry has that position sewn up till the coup.

You are letting a core of anger, discontent and hostility wear through that microscopic veneer of compassion, civility, and loving-kindness we all have come to know and occasionally appreciate.

Forget about Mayor. Look at DC, Detroit, Frisco ...... losers each and all.

Set your sights on Senator ..... that is the way to true Pipedom Power and Control ...

_And now, the distinguished and Honorable Senator of Pipeville, his Majesty, Moo!_


----------



## Dylan Cerling (Dec 13, 2008)

See, this is where the two party system breaks down! 

I mean, we've got the Dubocrats and the Remooblicans, but where do the candidates stand on the issues!?


Edit:

Voted.

I don't want any trouble! I don't want any trouble!


----------



## Kubas (Jun 4, 2008)

I've got to give a vote for Dub. If it were not for him I would not have found this forum.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

The people have spoken, they want CHANGE. It's epidemic. I do believe we maybe on the verge of a historic shift in community politics. But LADIES and gentlemen...STEADY! The final votes have yet to be tallied.


----------



## tgmad1983 (Apr 14, 2009)

If you give a damn vote for dubinthedam!!!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

(Hmmmm. SENATOR of the Pipe Forum... that does have a nice ring to it.)


----------



## Dedalus (Dec 10, 2008)

Kubas said:


> I've got to give a vote for Dub. If it were not for him I would not have found this forum.


:tpd:


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't believe I missed this first time 'round! I rolled on the floor over this. Beautiful, Dub! :rofl:


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> (Hmmmm. SENATOR of the Pipe Forum... that does have a nice ring to it.)


That's the better stage for you Moo.
Wider exposure, less work and if you move one state down, all you have to do is stay alive to keep your job.


----------



## VFD421 (Nov 8, 2008)

I was thinking, shouldn't there be some kind of debate between the candidates ?


----------



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

VFD421 said:


> I was thinking, shouldn't there be some kind of debate between the candidates ?


That would be too sensible. This is more like buying an estate pipe from an unknown seller on eBay. You get a few snapshots and an overly flattering description to go by and hope all turns out well. If the eBay pipe doesn't live up to your expectations, you might sell it off to someone else six months later so you can replace it with a better pipe - well the same will happen to our mayor if he turns out to be a poor smoker.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

dogsplayinpoker said:


> That's the better stage for you Moo.
> Wider exposure, less work and if you move one state down, all you have to do is stay alive to keep your job.


The way I see it Dub founded a base and appealed to piping newcomers via Youtube while Dan failed to get the big money behind him and relied primarily on his base from CS/PUFF...... proven recipes for success and disaster. This senatorial thing... man, I don't know. Better run for an open seat. The national re-election rate of incumbents is mind boggling :madgrin:


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I know I have a strong following, and that my supporters are probably holding off until the end, when they'll STORM the poll with votes for me... but with deep regret, I'm going to concede to the other two candidates!

Hell, I don't even know what my responsibilities would be if I were elected or what powers I'd have, that I don't have already. :biggrin1:

To my supporters, all 7 of you, do not despair. When the dust settles and the election is over, perhaps we'll start a "Puffer Pipe Freedom Underground", and lobby to keep the goals and values of my platform (whatever they my be) alive.

Good luck Dub and Moo! hwell:

:bolt:


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Blaylock said:


> I know I have a strong following, and that my supporters are probably holding off until the end, when they'll STORM the poll with votes for me... but with deep regret, I'm going to concede to the other two candidates!
> 
> Hell, I don't even know what my responsibilities would be if I were elected or what powers I'd have, that I don't have already. :biggrin1:
> 
> ...


You gotta throw your supporters to Moo or Dub, whether they like it or not.
Where are all the PAC's? Who would PETA lean towards, Moo because of his obvious cattle worshipping? But then does that mean that the Hindu crowd would leave Dub in the hole?
How do ya'll feel on tampers made from spent bullet shells? Could the bullets have been used in a crime therefore tainting the tamper? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

VFD421 said:


> I was thinking, shouldn't there be some kind of debate between the candidates ?


Hell no. This is not about what we say, it's about about what we've done.

What dub did was whip my butt so I'm figuring he is in line for the Mayors one-off solid brass Mr. C (beautifully) engraved tamper. His videos have obviously had a lot of impact on attracting and helping new (and probably a few older and confused) pipe smokers. In the end, our hobby is an individual pastime made of of nuances and peculiarities. Pearce has made the contribution of time, thought and originality that has helped a lot of folks understand the nuances and enjoy and perfect their interest in pipes.

I say, "Here here," and three huzzahs. At this time I concede the election and, in spite of the Irish accent trickery, feel like dub conducted himself in the best spirit and traditions of exceptional pipe smokers everywhere. Let me be congratulate the first Mayor of the Pipe Forum.

It will take a little more time than I thought to nail down the tamper engraver so there is time for dub supporters to let their actions speak louder than words. I will be mailing an international package to The Netherlands, seat of the new Mayor, in a couple of weeks. If you have anything you want included, please contact me for my addy. I already know that Dub likes a cob and can't find them over yonder; you can figure out for yourself what kind of tobak he favors. Oh yeah - and give him a ring gauge bump - he earned it.

Show the man you appreciate his contributions. Start a tradition of honoring the Mayor who helped foster one of our favorite things.


----------



## Dedalus (Dec 10, 2008)

Well said, Moo.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Dedalus said:


> Well said, Moo.


I had a moment of clarity. They don't last.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm apparently no longer speaking to you as Mayor Elect..but as Mayor Dub. I accept and acknowledge defeat by Mr. Moo. It is easier this way. If we don't close the polls now it will just get very sad indeed...indeed. Please do not consider it too much of a liberty that I change my avatar with suitable image of Mayor like status showing....remember it is ALL of you I now represent.

Let this be by way of a inaugural speech. Mr. Moo is a brute and a scoundrel. However he is one of the nicest, funniest and general solid one's out there. I did my first baccy trade with Dan. I remember thinking, "What the hell am I doing? I'm sending €70 worth of baccy to a complete stranger, I've never met, and I'm gonna trust him to send some back!" Of course he went above and beyond...because Dan is that kinda guy. 

The funny thing is I didn't even think of doing a video until Dan mentioned himself. But on a serious note Dan has shown despite changes over the past year as ex-CS and now Puff.com that we're still doing fine despite little or no moderators and a heap of Newbies...and Dan has seen it all.

I'm reminded by this thread as I have been recently on my own videos that there is far to much boring, serious stuff in the online pipe world...we need to have a little more fun. The newbies need to hear this too. It isn't just about pipe smoking it's also about pipe smokers having a good time.

Top Marks Mr. Moo...and where's my bloody tamper....made of bullets or leather it is of no worry to me....dub...I mean Mayor Dub


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

PS...I couldn't actually let Mr. Moo win. It would have been unamerican, is was the very foundations of democracy at stake!


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice speech Dub. A bit premature don't you think? What happens when Moo appeals to the courts and tries to get the absentee ballots recounted?

Either way, congrats!


----------



## DeadFrog (Mar 19, 2009)

Congrats! It's been an interesting run to say the least! :lol:


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Congrats Dub! Good race Dan! 

When you two are ready, let me know and I'll close this up (before all my "peeps" flood the poll. )


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

morefifemusicanyone said:


> Nice speech Dub. A bit premature don't you think? What happens when Moo appeals to the courts and tries to get the absentee ballots recounted?
> 
> Either way, congrats!


No problem, I'll just make another video, highlighting my military service and Mr. Moo's criminal record.....Mayor Dub.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Great race, great thread! Dub's video had me laughing out loud... at work! Lots of fun, guys. Congrats to the Mayor-Elect. I guess since he lives in Amsterdam where prostitution is legal, all we pipe and tobacco whores got some instant street cred. Nice!

Looking forward to the new regime. Er... what was the old regime like?


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

dmkerr said:


> Looking forward to the new regime. Er... what was the old regime like?


Undisciplined, unfocused and not half as good as the new one which will basically be inspiring everyone to smoke more, trade more and post more funny stuff....Mayor Dub

("Oh my God, I'm getting to like this!")


----------



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

Congratulations Dub, one of your first acts as mayor should be to get the mods (or whoever is in charge of such things) to make you a "Mayor of the Pipe Forum" icon.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

OH NO!! MisterMoo Does this mean I don't get my new Rolox Prusidential or my used Duncan Hill pipe??


Congrats to Dub. He was one of the first to welcome me here with some sound advice. All hail Mayor DubintheDam!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

DubintheDam said:


> I'm apparently no longer speaking to you as Mayor Elect..but as Mayor Dub. I accept and acknowledge defeat by Mr. Moo. It is easier this way. If we don't close the polls now it will just get very sad indeed...indeed. Please do not consider it too much of a liberty that I change my avatar with suitable image of Mayor like status showing....remember it is ALL of you I now represent.
> 
> Let this be by way of a inaugural speech. Mr. Moo is a brute and a scoundrel. However he is one of the nicest, funniest and general solid one's out there. I did my first baccy trade with Dan. I remember thinking, "What the hell am I doing? I'm sending €70 worth of baccy to a complete stranger, I've never met, and I'm gonna trust him to send some back!" Of course he went above and beyond...because Dan is that kinda guy.
> 
> ...


Whatever.

As your first official act maybe you can explain to all (bigkev77) my loyal followers why they aren't getting a free pipe or wristwatch now. :rotfl:


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

Dub. Or Mayor Dub, as it is now... Love the new Avitar.... classy, so Mayoral looking, these are exactly the types of changes us little peeps were hoping to see in the pipe forum... Thank you sir...

Moo no shame in your game, you ran a good race, stuck to the real issues, and didnt allow yourself to get pulled into the mudslinging..... adda Boy... all class Mista MOO.



????Can a Mayor lift a trade embargo ????


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

DubintheDam said:


> I'm apparently no longer speaking to you as Mayor Elect..but as Mayor Dub.
> 
> ...I mean Mayor Dub


Great. No we can look forward to .......

Loud bass in stereos, Malt liquor, excess of big fat gold chains, and a Mayor who thinks he's some fancy chrome ugly-ass SUV wheels ....... Now we pony up "taxes" to get him a blinged out Hummer??

Can we all bounce up and down now???


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

Mayor Dub........Hmmm.......Well what can I say but, at least he's an Irishman :mrgreen:

Well this calls for a celebration. Shall we.


----------



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

Mayor Dub, I just watched your campaign video again and noticed that you gave a clinic on pipe pointing. I bet that's what put you over the top.


----------



## VFD421 (Nov 8, 2008)

Great race with two great BOTLs I have learned a lot from both of their posts over the last few months Dub's videos led me to this forum where not only am I learning about pipes I learned how to make a better cup of coffee by lurking in the coffee forums and reading Mister Moo. Thanks guys, my hats off to the both of you.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

brianwalden said:


> Mayor Dub, I just watched your campaign video again and noticed that you gave a clinic on pipe pointing. I bet that's what put you over the top.


That was a great video!!


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Is it time for _the Fork_, is this done? We aren't having another _Franken Fiasco_ here are we???


----------



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey Dub, what should we call you now? Your Excellency, Your Highness, Mr. Mayor?


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

brianwalden said:


> Hey Dub, what should we call you now? Your Excellency, Your Highness, Mr. Mayor?


How about "Sir Dubulation"?????


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

nudge


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

He's ignoring you guys - dissing you. Impeach the bastiche.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Puff Daddy.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Sorry for my delayed response to this...gosh I thought this Thread would be well closed by now...I mean leave Mr. Moo some time for reflection, and recuperation...please, have a heart.

"Mayor Dub now officially approves the closing of this thread."

As for titles and how to be addressed in future...how about *Mr. Mayor*?


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Touching reply.

Impeach the bastage.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

DubintheDam said:


> ... the new one which will basically be inspiring everyone to smoke more, trade more and post more funny stuff....Mayor Dub
> 
> ("Oh my God, I'm getting to like this!")





DubintheDam said:


> "Mayor Dub now officially approves the closing of this thread."
> 
> As for titles and how to be addressed in future...how about *Mr. Mayor*?


Mr. Mayor,

How bout you start a new thread devoted to the topics mentioned above. Then we can close this one. This way we can hear about your "inspirations" and goals as Mayor elect...

...and Dan will have a place to badger you (harass persistently) at every opportunity along the way. :mrgreen:


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Dub....wlll send Moo...thing...evetually...promise..dub.M.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

*dub.M.*


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

So long as we don't find out your middle name is Abdulha ...... or Saddam 



... pass around an open tin and let's get to smoking and telling stories!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

plexiprs said:


> So long as we don't find out your middle name is Abdulha ...... or Saddam
> 
> ... pass around an open tin and let's get to smoking and telling stories!


Whatever Mr Mayor's middle name is atleast we know Moo and his supporters are big enough we won't have to listen to them whine until the next election.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Mad Hatter said:


> Whatever Mr Mayor's middle name is atleast we know Moo and his supporters are big enough we won't have to listen to them whine until the next election.


We do, do we?

dub.M. Smooth. Very smooth.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> We do, do we?
> 
> dub.M. Smooth. Very smooth.


Well now "this one" anyway :nod:


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

Shouldn't he have some sort of iconic award for this new title added to his profile!!


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I vote for dub. He the one who turned me onto pipe smoking. An our tastes in tobacco are similar. that we both love virginias Va/per and a good lakeland blend


----------

